# Dumb Napoleonic Ideas Are Dumb?



## Algorithm-Dude (Jul 26, 2015)

Yo. I was just sitting here doing nothing when a SUPED DAMNED HYPER BRIGHT (actually not) idea cams to my circuits. What if we make a big compilation all together? Like. One (full and acceptable) track from everyone-who-wants-to, then ordered and tagged (by me) and loaded to special... i dunno, FAF Sound Team, or somewhat, bandcamp page, where it'll sit and be downloaded for free BUT no name your price (also by be)?
Then there can be some really cool stuff like album artwork containing our sonas' arts, and art pack as a bonus, Big Links List and so on... but as for now, i wanna know if someone wants to participate~ if enough people gather - here we go? (if more then enough - i will think about limiting the places in the compile and making this a little competition). So?
PLUR


----------



## BagelRabbit (Jul 27, 2015)

Personally, I'm game. I don't see any reason why not to, as I'm new and I need all the publicity I can get. 

Would there be any restrictions as to genres, lengths, etc.?

-Bagel


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jul 28, 2015)

Well, personally I am the one who make experimental electronic music, and at first i thought i'd make it all-electronic. But as I see, there are a lot of different-styled people here. So:

Style: free, but NO 'i took my phone and recorded me playing guitar and singing'. the funny-stupid-short-stuff is acceptable i suppose~

Covers/remixes: prohibited

Length: 10 secs to 100 mins, lol. Just as one wishes to. (my own track will last 30 seconds and will be consisting mainly of PINGAS and 1000bpm kicks)

Works: max 2 per artist

...

anybody else?


----------



## BagelRabbit (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm currently working on my first track. It's a... thing. I'm not sure whether it's orchestral or _some_thing, but it's a bit different. And I like it that way.

I've uploaded a rough pass at it here. Let me know whether it would be suitable so far 

-Bagel


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jul 30, 2015)

Seems to me, no one except for us two wants to participate. Alrighty then~


----------

